# Is my dog in heat? Stop taking her to the park?



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello guys can you tell me if my dog is in heat. I have just done some readings over the internet. So far I haven't seen any blood on the floor. My male teacup chihuahua did try to hump her though lol. I also read that their teats swells? Well my dog teats are swollen right now. Should I stop taking her to the park for at least a month? I haven't check the swollen vulva part yet, but I will tomorrow.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi. I don't know much about telling if a female is in heat or not, but I'd say if you have any doubt, don't take her. I'm sure that people with more experience will be able to help you.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Her vulva should be swollen with discharge ... I'd keep her away from the dog park for the simple fact that other dogs will be catching her scent and you'll be fighting off every unleashed male dog there ! 
Wouldn't do it, wouldn't be prudent !


----------

